# Horrible weekend



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

My power went out on Saturday and by Monday i was at my wits end with worry about my fish. I only had battery pack air pumps. I had no heat either. 

On third dAy we were told by the utility company that our power would be out until Thursday. At that point I had lost hope of salvaging my filters and had to surrender my fish in order to give them a chance. 

I am so frustrated and have decided to just drop out of the hobby altogether. I put so much time and money into my fish and to having to surrender them tore me apart - it was awful. 

It's just been a horrific experience. I've missed two days of work so I could be here to do whatever I could for my fish. 

Just thought I would share what I went thru.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to here about you losing power. I know a lot of people did. It does stink when this happens. Glad to see you did everything you could to keep your fish alive. At least you had a battery pack air pump. I hope the power is back on for you and all your fish are doing good.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

U don't have to drop out the hobby wrap tanks in blankets to keep water temp stable. If u have a generator hook it up run for couple hours then shut off reapeat as necessary. No generator store them in a tote at a friends wit electricity. But don't drop the hobby its to rewarding.sorry for any loses an wish u luck


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hate to hear you are dropping the obsession. Though I hope ( and know) one day you will get another tank. Sometimes we do need to take a break and get some stuff in order before continuing on. At least you tried which is more than most and so very sorry about your power. I had it happen in 2009, lost all my good breeding stock and my tank of albis. I cried as silly as it may sound. So many little guys froze to death. Sometimes it is best to let them go for now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its hard to handle at times. I lost over $5000.00 in fish due to the same storm as majerah1. My power was out for 9 days. Couldn't even heat the house. But after a couple of months I bounced back with more tanks and more fish.


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry about your terrible weekend ,hope you become better now


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, its Thursday and I am left with 3 empty tanks sitting in my house. This has been sooo upsetting - I miss my boys (Eugene and Petey) my Oscars soooo much. I know some people would think it silly to get attached to a fish but I truly was very attached and cried when I had to surrender them.

To look at my tanks sitting empty and realize all the hardwork and money and time that went into them only to have it all taken away - its just hard to want to start over.

I have considered getting fancy golds since they don't need heat but that doesn't solve the problem in the event of another power outage and the filters crash again.

Sometimes I think that with me having OCD - and I am not saying that in a joking way - I do have it and high anxiety - that I actually wonder if fish keeping is just too stressful for my type of personality. I am the type that has to have everything in perfect order in order for me to feel content. Something like a power outage is out of everyones control and that is hard for me to cope with.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

All the sorries in the world don't make up for a loss like yours.

Unfortunately, if you are alive tragedy is part of life.

I sympathize with you, I know this sounds trite but things will get better. Hang in there!!


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

sorry to hear.. stay positive.


----------



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)

So where did you re-home your fish? They have power? Any chance of getting your fish back when things start looking up?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I gave them to a LFS that I bought most of my equipment from. At the time, I was so disgusted with the events that I didn't make arrangements to get them back. I am still undecided whether or not to start over.


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just started this hobby with 50 gal tank and its more work than i thought it was gonna be. I can see were a person devotes alot work and careing for fish would be devastated when something like that happens. Time heals and person who cares for fish like u do will come back. Good luck !


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm very sorry you had to make that choice.You did and were doing such a good job of setting up and keeping your two oscars(you really did it right).I hope you decide to get them back or go at it again.You worked so hard,your event saddens me.
I also hope everything else is ok(back to normal) for you.This time of year power outages can be very costly and dangerous for those of us in the North.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Just an update of where things stand. After a couple months break from the hobby - I regrouped and just recently setup my 75 gallon again. I am planning on having fancy golds like Orandas and Ryukins. 

The tank was setup a few days ago. I decided to go with a sand bottom for the first time - I sure like the look of the black sand. 

I am doing a "fish in" cycle that just started today. I am fully aware of what it takes to manage the water quality during the cycle and am more than willing to do what is needed for my fish to survive. 

Just wanted you all to know that I couldn't stay away.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

What a horrible event. I hope I never have to go through what you went through.
Having said that.... RUN, don't walk to that fish store and see if you can get your fish back - offer to pay babysitting fees. If its a store you frequent you just might get lucky.
Don't give up the ship-er-hobby! Its too rewarding!! In the long run, fishkeeping gets rid of more stress than it creates.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I did contact the store but they were both already sold. I hadn't made any arrangements to get them back since at that time I was just so "done" with the hobby - never thought I would miss it so much and set up a tank again. 

I have three tanks but have only set one of them up. I also bought a generator just in case the power goes out again.


----------



## Vindoo (Dec 15, 2013)

Its a New Year and a new start for you, hopefully this year is ALLOT better. Welcome back.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay, glad you are getting back in the hobby. Sometimes a little break is all we need, yeah?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to have you back and good luck and good move on the generator.It will help you with more than just fish if you need it again.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Coral bandit, I am back to the fun stage of an uncycled tank. I am starrting to see the water cloud a bit - not horrible though. If I remember correctly it's water changes that will help this - right??

I added a bottle of TSS right before I added two fish. 

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Test to see where your ammonia ,nitrite and nitrate(if any) are at.I believe the TSS doesn't want you to change water,but with that product if your ammonia,or nitrite is over 1.5ppm then I would change water.Usaully I roll with anything over 1ppm,but back awhile ago Zwanged did the TSS and let his go a little over 1 and it never went any higher I think.If I can find his TSS thread I'll link it to you.
So glad you didn't give up!You really were doing it right with your oscars(which few do) and it would have been a shame to lose you from this community.You're a good member with good info.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/ammonia-issues-new-tank-41190.html?highlight=Zwanged+TSS
Seemed like a lot of post but may be some good info in there.I know Zeke had good sucess with the TSS(which not everyone has).


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

L.West said:


> Just an update of where things stand. After a couple months break from the hobby - I regrouped and just recently setup my 75 gallon again. I am planning on having fancy golds like Orandas and Ryukins.
> 
> The tank was setup a few days ago. I decided to go with a sand bottom for the first time - I sure like the look of the black sand.
> 
> ...


WELOME *w2 back. I hope that you can survive the next outage. Maybe a generator would help to keep you on an even keel the next time you have an outage. Or is it possible some other coping mechanism is in order because from everything being said by the weather experts the storm severity is or will be increasing. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dingodogboy (Jan 3, 2013)

:fish5: Awe, I'm sorry about your Oscars and other fish. Some people in my area had fish die due to prolonged power outages around Christmas. I hope you bounce right back, and hopefully your other fish made it to a good home.


----------

